

If an app is from China, what will prevent you from using it? - yuduozhang

Hi, if an app is from China, what will prevent you from using it? For instance, WeChat, I personally think it&#x27;s better than What&#x27;s app. It seems very difficult for a Chinese product to succeed in overseas market, I just want to know why.
======
waynerad
I use WeChat, so, nothing, I guess ;) But I use it to talk to a friend in
China, and most Americans (most people outside China, actually) probably don't
have a Chinese friend asking them to install an app.

